# Getting disconnected while compiling ports



## hashime (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello

When compiling consolekit, I get disconnected from sshd.


```
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gvaluearray.h:72:7: note: 'g_value_array_free' declared here
void            g_value_array_free           (GValueArray       *value_array);
                ^
dbus-gobject.c:2042:3: warning: 'g_value_array_free' is Connection to 192.168.1.130 closed by remote host.
Connection to 192.168.1.130 closed.
```

auth.log says:

```
Sep  7 17:59:12 FreeBSD sshd[43415]: fatal: Write failed: No space left on device
```

`df -h` outputs:

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2     12G    2.2G    8.4G    21%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
```

What's wrong?


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 8, 2014)

Does this happen every time you try this or only one time ?


----------



## hashime (Sep 8, 2014)

Most of the time, also happens when i run `sysctl -a`. If not on the first time, then on the second or third.


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems to be a networking problem, and not related to compiling ports.
You should check your network connections.


----------



## hashime (Sep 8, 2014)

Its is not related to compiling, it seems.
FreeBSD runs inside a VirtualboxVM. So no network issues.

The weird part is:


```
Sep  7 17:59:12 FreeBSD sshd[43415]: fatal: Write failed: No space left on device
```


----------



## ljboiler (Sep 8, 2014)

You never mention what version of FreeBSD you're running in that VM.   If it's FreeBSD 10 i386, are you aware of the first issue listed here: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/errata.html#open-issues, and applied the fix?


----------



## kpa (Sep 8, 2014)

12 gigabytes is a bit on low side if you're compiling everything yourself. While it may not be the reason for the odd problems you're having it might be a good idea to expand the virtual disk to let's say 24GBs.


----------



## hashime (Sep 8, 2014)

I am running FreeBSD 10 amd64, i installed a new VirtualBoxVM with 50G, same issue :/


----------



## talsamon (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry, but I read your post in "Installing and Upgrading" about problems with the USB. I am not really clear what you _are_ trying to do. Please would you explain what you _are_ trying do?


----------



## phoenix (Sep 8, 2014)

How much RAM is configured, and how much swap space?  Wonder if it's running out of usable memory and killing things.


----------



## hashime (Sep 8, 2014)

It has ~6G RAM, and default swap space. I believe around 2G?, something reasonable.
It seems to be a VirtualBox related problem (does not happen on my Laptop), and has nothing to do with compiling ports. Basically everytime when much text scrolls in the terminal(sysctl -a), i get disconnected, with the error message about the space.
This is totally the wrong subforum for this problem.

@talsamon
Those are unrelated problems.


----------

